# HOLLAND/Wrackangeln Wo fahrt ihr hin



## snofla (16. Dezember 2004)

moin leute |wavey: 

wo fahrt ihr in holland zum warckangeln hin?

den helder den oever oder... ;+ 

wir sind die letzten jahre immer in den helder gewesen und mit der ms borndiep gefahren,iss ne kleiner kutter bis max 35 plätze.der käpten gibt sich auch immer mühe und legt sich ordentlich ins zeug #6 

die anderen kutter wie parat oder mercuur waren da ne ecke schlechter(meine meinung)

ist jemand von euch schon mal mit sima charters gefahren die haben ne ziemlich gute HP mit tagesberichten sind aber auch teuer(das kleine boot)


also wie sind eure erfahrungen mit kuttern in holland


----------



## seaman (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: HOLLAND/Wrackangeln Wo fahrt ihr hin*

moin,moin
Wir sind jahrelang in Den Helder raus zum Wrackangeln mit unserem Verein. In den letzten Jahren wurde aber fast nichts mehr gefangen weder auf der Mercure noch auf der Parat und auch bei der Reederei Borndiep. Wir sind deshalb nach Belgien , in Zeebrugge, ausgewichen. Da gigt es ein Boot namens ERIA, das ist ein Schnellboot. Die Eria nach 25 Knoten und kann so auch wracks auf 30 Seemeilen in 2 Stunden erreichen. Wir wird im Moment noch sehr gut gefangen . Preis so um die 700 euro . Platz für 12 Mann.Das wäre vielleich eine Alternative für dich wenn Zeebrügge nicht zuweit ist
seamann


----------



## snofla (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: HOLLAND/Wrackangeln Wo fahrt ihr hin*

hi seaman

kuck mal hier www.wrakvissen.nl die sitzen in seeland

unter jonaal findest du tagesberichte mit pics :g


----------



## cormoran (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: HOLLAND/Wrackangeln Wo fahrt ihr hin*

Hallo snofla

Die Seite www.wrakvissen.nl ist Ok. Sind letztes Jahr mit der Gimini3 rausgefahren, ist auch ein Schnellboot.Da gehen auch nur 10-12 Mann drauf.Wenn mich nicht alles teuscht liegt das Boot aber in Hook van Holland, ist bei Schevennigen.
Peti Heil
Cormoran |wavey:


----------



## snofla (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: HOLLAND/Wrackangeln Wo fahrt ihr hin*

moin comoran

ups mein fehler du hast recht,abfahrt ist ab maasluis 

wie wars denn bei euch fangmässig so,is ja wohl viel geld was er nimmt für das kleine boot


----------

